# Motorhome service costs!



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Van is due for a service. It's 2 years old on a Fiat Ducato 2.8 base and hac covered 6,500 miles. Last service done by dealer at time of purchase and included in purchase price.
It's now time for its annual service. Looking in the Fiat handook and it recomends a low mileage service for all vehicles covering LESS the 18,000 miles per year. That should include mine!
Book suggests check of pad thickness, tyre condition, wear and pressure, paintwork condition, belt tensions, road test.
The ONLY parts to be replaced are oil filter and engine oil THAT'S IT!
Book also says time allowed for this job is 1.2 hours
Dealer price for this service.......................

....................... £435.00 FOUR HUNDRED AND THIRTY FIVE POUNDS

Motorhome dealer not Fiat dealer.
What do you pay?
Habitation check at same dealer is £199 inc vat and parts. Again, what do you pay and where do you get it done?

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

DIY, total cost about £25, or get a local garage to do it for you. It doesn't have to be a dealer even if it's still under warranty.

I said in a previous post that the word 'motorhome' seems to generate the same effect on prices as the word 'wedding'.

JohnW


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Local garage for the service, Pecks Hill Garage, owned by Geo, a motorhomer , £!28, all genuine Fiat parts and warranty maintained.

For the habitation check, another member on here, Mark (CLS) who will come to the house and do the work

web site here

http://central-leisure-services.webs.com/index.htm

regards

Geoff


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Habitation service £99 plus Vat and Parts
Mechanical service £110 plus Vat and Parts

Regards

Peter


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, you could use £40 Tesco vouchers at Nationwide Autocenters for an annual service, cheers, Paul.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

last year my local mechanic did the MOT Full big service, changed a drive shaft and a brake overhall, and charged me £361.00


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Fiat main dealer, low mileage service £265.
Chausson franchised motorhome dealer, first habitation service,£199.

Fiat dealer service was OK, as far as I know, which ain't a lot!

Chausson dealer habitation service could have KILLED US BOTH!!!

After getting a whiff of LPG during the night checked out the MH gas system.
Discovered very quickly that the nipple on the test port on the gas regulator had been left loose!!...I am not happy!! Guess what my first phone call tomorrow will be?...R :twisted: :evil: :evil:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Service*

Hello,

Mercedes Commercial Franchised Dealers (Enza or NMC) = Just under £90 all in for low mileage oil service.

However, I do my own, buy the oil in France and use Mercedes Filter. All other work I cannot do, I get a local Specialits HGV Garage to do it.

One of our Daughters has a Toyota Yaris, just a year old. Toyota quoted £176 for an oil service. I have booked the car in at a local independent for £60 including VAT. This will not effect her Toyota Warranty as long as they carry out the work to Toyota's specification and use genuine Parts.

Any help?

Trev.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Teenymoob 
[/quote] use genuine Parts.


> You don't have to use genuine parts but they must be of the same quality. Purflux, Mahle, Mann are all makes used in the vehicles but under the manufacture's name ,ie Citroen use purflux.
> 
> DJP
> Service would be 51.10 (includes consumables and enviromental charge . £44.30 if you are a senior citizen) + oil + filter + vat. unfortunately you have the same vehicle as us and we cannot get it into our workshop
> ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Fiat main dealer, low mileage service £265.
> Chausson franchised motorhome dealer, first habitation service,£199.


Both sound EXTREMELY expensive to me.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Dam expensive damp check*

Took mine in to Hayes leisure Bath for a leaking roof vent while I was there asked them to do a damp check which is required by Pilote for their 5 year warranty took about 15 minutes then hit me with a bill for £105. 75.

Needless to say I am not a happy bunny especially as I have to have this done every year by a Pilote dealer!!!!!

:x


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Peter's (JCM) price is certainly worth driving some miles for.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i use this garage he is a m/h owner http://www.motorhomefacts.com/county-entries-Avon.html
chapter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rowley said:


> Peter's (JCM) price is certainly worth driving some miles for.


Guess where our next short holiday will be??


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
I have just had my Merc serviced at Autosleeper's service dept and the service cost was £159 incl VAT plus parts. I see that you are only an hour away give them a call on 01386 853511 - I am not part of this company just a satisfied customer!
Regards
Richard


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Crikey Dannis for that money I'd want a mechanic gift wrapped to take away with me........!!

I'm sure you can get it done a lot cheaper than that........


----------



## 111764 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi try ESANJAY motorhomes in Poole freindly family outfit worth the trip and they are a fiat agent


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just had our van serviced by a Ford Main dealer in Durham. 12 months old with 5K on the clock. They charged £119, They also did a software flash to the ECU and washed it.

Now I am just wating to get the Hymer bit done, I guess that will be about £200 from Brownhills.


Richard...


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

every post i read about fiat boggles my mind further :lol: , scuttles, clutch judder, servicing costs and now apparently handbrakes- the list goes on why do m/h manufacturers still use them?

simon


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone recommend a garage around the West Berkshire area for a Peugeot?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions.
The £435 was from an authorised motorhome dealer with an approved FIAT workshop.
I contacted my local Fiat garage this morning and asked for a quote for the same service. Van is 2 years old covered less then 7k miles and they came back with.................. £184.59 which was made up with 
Labour 1.2 hours £91.65
Oil £63.63
Filter £19.62
Screenwash £2.07
Old oil disposal £6.90
Gasket 73p

A whole lot better than the Motorhome Stealer!

I popped down and bought a genuine filter and found a local garage to change the oil and filter and carry out the other service requirements e.g. check brake pads for wear, tyre condition and pressure, check and top up fluid levels etc. 1.5 hours labour £60.00 So the whole lot done for about £85.00 8) 

How can a dealer warrant a charge of that magnitude?

Just need to sort out the habitation check now. Thanks for offer Peter (JCMH) but you are a bit far away.

Having just saved myself £350.00 with all your help of course. If you were closer, I would buy you a drink, but you are not, so I wont :lol: 

THANKS AGAIN

Dennis


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a "BOB" .....

Yearly MOT and Service (minus any extras needed)....£90.00!!!!

Every good owner should have one :lol: 

Lys


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

TR5 said:


> Anyone recommend a garage around the West Berkshire area for a Peugeot?


Second try!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just found these people on a Google search:
http://www.mobilecaravanengineers.co.uk/index.htm
Will give them a ring in the morning. Can't be any dearer than the £176 for my local caravan dealer.
Mechanical servicing is better, I have a Bob, or rather a son who is BMW service manager.
Gerry


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Brownholes who promised to ring us when we had the van a year and never did -£230.00 fiat service - £230 habitation check - £45.00 MOT

I changed the oil and rang SG Petch in Darlington as a fiat dealer - they said all that was needed was an oil change and as I had done it they would give it a healtch check wiper blades n stuff and turn the service light off free of charge - now you cant beat that


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

Ours is a Fiat Ducato, 1 year old in August. We would like to have it serviced before we set off for our Iceland trip end of July.

We have a main Fiat garage locally and we have been quoted £308.61 encl. for the first service.

We are based in North London, can anybody recommend another garage around here so I can compare prices! ( Its always good to have a recommended garage) 


Ros.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You might be interested in this scheme for finding a good garage - worked for me with my car now going to let them do the MH
the good garage scheme


----------



## t2000 (May 1, 2008)

*motorhome service*

Hi,
Just had my first service and H/t only done 3700 miles had to take day off work as they dont work saturdays £428 (OUCH) The joys of owning a new motorhome? also had 5 recalls ( T Tribute ) when warranty out i will do it myself,


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Phoned these people http://www.mobilecaravanengineers.co.uk/index.htm this morning, £70 for habitation service. They have mobile service agents all over the country.
Now should I pay the local caravan dealer £176?
Gerry


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Phoned these people http://www.mobilecaravanengineers.co.uk/index.htm this morning, £70 for habitation service. They have mobile service agents all over the country.
> Now should I pay the local caravan dealer £176?
> Gerry


Hmmm. Interesting web site, but not a lot of choice north of the border!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just had 1st MOT done at McCarthy MOT centre, Brookway, Newbury - cost £35 - very caring and careful company. Unfortunately do not do servicing, but highly recommended for MOT's.

Thanks guy's!

(Found they do the mot's for local motorhome dealership)


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,
Just booked the van in for service next week. A Fiat garage in Acton, Nt London. £129. encl. My other quote being £308. If I had not read the debate going on here I would have gone for the dearer price as I had no idea what a service on a ducato was!! thanks for all the advice.

Ros.


----------



## Dan_The_Man (May 19, 2008)

Just ringing round for Ducato 2.0JTD MOT, service & habitation quotes, all inc VAT unless stated.

STJ Woking 2 miles away
18K service £218 (inc parts) or Low mileage service £139 
Habitation check £211 (Inc parts)
MOT £58
Total = £487 (or £408 low mileage)

Bishops Fiat Guildford 6 miles away
Low mileage service £235 (inc parts)
MOT £50 
no Habitation checks available

Marquis Bagshot 10 miles away
Habitation check £176
no servicing or MOT's

Premier in Chichester are 60 miles away 
Service £240 inc parts 
£50 for the MOT 
habitation check £211
Total = £501

John Cross in East Sussex 80 miles away 
Service £158 plus parts (or just oil/filter change £85 all in)
Habitation check £116
MOT £48
Total = £322 PLUS PARTS (or £249 low mileage) 

Definately worth ringing round


----------

